# Tibble Fork



## OpeningDay (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello., I am thinking about taking the kids on a little trail ride over Memorial Day. Does anyone know if Tibblefork is open or will be open in time for a little ride this weekend??


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

My folks live up by the mouth of AF canyon, i haven't been up there yet this year, but i made it to the top of the road above Wallsburg the other day,I dont know if there is much difference in elevation between the two areas. but was riding on snow once on top. with this warm weather it would be 50/50 by this weekend I'm guessing. I was thinking of taking a trip before this weekend, if I do I'll post and let you know. Be safe this weekend with the kids up there, I avoid that area during the holidays with the crazy people up there. I know its just a few that ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## OpeningDay (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info. If you happen to make it up there this week, let me know if it is open. I hope it is not too crowded up there, but I am sure with the holiday it will be packed


----------

